# Other .NET Programming > Windows Presentation Foundation (WPF) & XAML forum >  Dynamicaly loading a plugin which is a WPF control, inside another control using MVVM

## wpfguy

Hi,

I have a plugin module and I want to load the plugins which are WPF controls inside another control using MVVM pattern. Could someone give any thoughts on how to do it?

----------

